# Reel Reviews



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Interested in getting another reel. Not that I need one but the fly fishing bug has bit me.

Was interested in either the Scientific Anglers 2 System Large Arbor. Seems to be a great price. Only found 1 quality review but not too much else. Anyone here have any experience on this reel or a site that has a good review of fly gear?

Also interested in the Lamson ULA Force SL. A bit pricier but the lamson drag is intriguing plus the weight on the ULA is crazy at 3+ oz. Thinking of using this for an 3 wt setup but then change the line if I need to bump up to a 6+ wt setup. Sort of 2 reels in one. But again, very few quality reel reviews other than the usual great reel comment without any real substantial review or critique.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't help you with reviews of those 2 reels, but I will say that that Lamson looks incredible! Pricey, none the less, but wow! I just bought a Redington Drift 2/3wt for my 2 wt rod. Also sub-4 ounce reels, not as sexy as the Lamson, but for the price, you could buy a 2/3 AND a 5/6 reel, not need to change line or have a spare spool, and still have $200 in your pocket.

I'd still want one of those Lamsons though...


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

sbreech said:


> I can't help you with reviews of those 2 reels, but I will say that that Lamson looks incredible! Pricey, none the less, but wow! I just bought a Redington Drift 2/3wt for my 2 wt rod. Also sub-4 ounce reels, not as sexy as the Lamson, but for the price, you could buy a 2/3 AND a 5/6 reel, not need to change line or have a spare spool, and still have $200 in your pocket.
> 
> I'd still want one of those Lamsons though...


Yes the Lamson looks great but does the form follow function  . Plus the sticker shock is a hinderance that would require some convincing. For my wife too hahaa....


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear ya' on the price / wife convincing part! I never use the drag on my fly reel, so it's basically just a spool to hold spare line...so therefore, I find one that looks good and go for it.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

sbreech said:


> I hear ya' on the price / wife convincing part! I never use the drag on my fly reel, so it's basically just a spool to hold spare line...so therefore, I find one that looks good and go for it.


when you start getting into the bigger stuff, you will end up putting them on the reel. And you will want a decent drag. Look into the pfleuger trion, and president, i have one of each, both great reels, and i found mine cheap on ebay. less than $100 on each of them. the president is a larger arbor, but the trion works just fine


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Yes the Lamson looks great but does the form follow function  . Plus the sticker shock is a hinderance that would require some convincing. For my wife too hahaa....


I have a Lamson Guru 3.5 on my steelhead rod and it has a full sealed drag that has great start up and is smooth as butter. It's not cheap but it is a very nice reel. I'm using it for steelhead though so the fish always goes on the reel and sometimes I'll be in freezing conditions.

Guess the question is do you need that kind of drag for what you are using it for to justify the $$. I have a 3wt that has an old Ross flywater (bought for $20) on it that I only put a fish on the reel if I get a stray bass and it does just fine.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd agree that a drag might become a necessity when battling larger fish. Modern technology is pretty nice to have - however, for the lighter rods/reels, most of the guys over on the ultralight fly fishing forum prefer click and pawl reels. Here's an interesting thread that started today:

http://ultralightflyfishing.yuku.com/topic/4910/


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I would advise AGAINST trying to make one reel balance out with both 3 weight and a 6 weight rods. I have a number of reels including a couple Cabela's Prestige Plus that are much less expensive than my others yet hold their own with the rest. You can often find them on sale for well under 50 bucks, so buying two will not break the bank.In addition, Cabela's customer service is excellent, should you ever need it.
Mike


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

ohiotuber said:


> I would advise AGAINST trying to make one reel balance out with both 3 weight and a 6 weight rods. I have a number of reels including a couple Cabela's Prestige Plus that are much less expensive than my others yet hold their own with the rest. You can often find them on sale for well under 50 bucks, so buying two will not break the bank.In addition, Cabela's customer service is excellent, should you ever need it.
> Mike


That seems reasonable. The part that amazes me is the ULA Force SL being 3.25 oz for lines 4 through 8. That would seem like the weight for a nice 3 weight!??!!.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ohiotuber said:


> ...In addition, Cabela's customer service is excellent, should you ever need it.
> Mike


I would agree with your entire quote, but for me, with this statement really rings true.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I second the sentiment that you don't want to try to balance those rods with that reel. I know super light reels have some appeal, but if your rod ends up tip heavy it really can be one if the most miserable things ever on the river. 

My dad had a 10 ft 7 weight with a bauer super light for steel at one point. That thing... It balanced poorly and as a result casted like an absolute dog. He ended up putting a huge lamson konic on there to balance things out and that worked fine. The bauer is now on a six weight bvk that it balances just fine. 

Personally I like a very butt heavy rod. If you can balance it right it will just about cast itself.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

